# Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer Edition



## Darksaber (Jun 28, 2006)

Today we look at the Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamer Edition headset. Not only does it come with all the cables and a tiny but effective power supply, but with a perfect bag which makes the journey to the next LAN party a breeze. The suède feel of the headset makes it incredibly comfortable and it definitely has the sound to make your scariest games even scarier and give you the 5.1 surround sound you need to excel at your next LAN Party.

*Show full review*


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 6, 2006)

No such thing as too long of a cord on headphones


----------

